# Interested in a 11" brake upgrade with stock calipers?



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

I'm trying to decide if I want to design a brake upgrade using the 11" SE-R rotors with the stock calipers from the 1.8 cars. Theoretically this can be done for around $300. 

If there is enough interest I will do it. Please let me know.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i think you will need to do the calipers and bracket as well .
so you might want to check to see if these are the same for both se-r and gxe models.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that sounds a lot better to me than 800 for a bigger brake kit......................definitely.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Some people on B15Sentra were expressing some interest in a 4 wheel disk brake conversion for the GXE.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

how bout just a 4 piston caliper upgrade for us with 11' brakes already? i just want the caliper, bracket, and brake lines. how much for this kind of upgrade?


----------



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

*4 piston kit for B15...*

I already make a 4 piston kit for the 11" rotor equipped B15's, it uses the stock rotors and bolts on. Email me for more details.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

im looking at your website and it lists that kit for $494.95, thats per pair right? any pics yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

also, would i be able to use your 12.2" rotors later on in the future using the same calipers?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

busyboy said:


> *im looking at your website and it lists that kit for $494.95, thats per pair right? any pics yet *




where did u see that price? i seen $684.95 for the 11' kit and 4 piston calipers, for the b15.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

its just the calipers

http://www.fastbrakes.com/products/product.php?partnum=FBN05


----------

